# A short fishing poem...



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

I've gone to the dark side
I bought a kayak
Landed 11 redfish today  
I'll never go back.


Sorry fellas but I'm done with the shore-bound thing. I've never caught fish from the beach or piers like KZ, and the ol' 1 fish per hour of waiting has gotten old. I'm a convert now... _*Catching *_is so much more fun than *fishing*!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

give some details and pics..


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

My rods they are muddy,
My reels they are cruddy,
My fishfinder just can't be found.

My camera is toast,
Miss my tackle the most,
My gear is all over the sound.

I flipped my boat over,
And lost my dog Rover,
Oh where oh where can he be?

I'm wishin' I'm wishin',
That he was surf fishin',
Right here on the beach with me.

Never burn bridges, you might need them to fish off of some day. 










Fishing isn't about catching. Fishing is about being there...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

What kind a Kayak did you get? Congrats!!!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

To VICIII: Down in the Mosquito Lagoon area, from 6:30 - 8:45 am. I need to buy one of those tapes you can glue to the side of your boat for measuring fish. I didn't have a ruler, but most of them measured from the top of my foot to just above my knee. The largest one came all the way up to my inseam. (Overall estimate 24-30") All fish caught on soft plastic jerk baits on a 1/8 oz jig head, in 2 feet of water. I went alone and there were no other boats near me. I could've caught more, but I had a family outing planned so I had to leave. Sorry, no camera.


To Surf Fish: OK, maybe I shouldn't say I'll *never *go back. I still got my surf rods and they have their place, but it won't be my first choice.

"Fishing isn't about catching. Fishing is about being there..."  That's what I used to tell myself when I didn't catch anything, and it's a little true, but it gets old...


To KodiakZach: Thanks. I got a "certified pre-owned" Tarpon 130T - a two seater. Not as good a choice for fishing as a 140, but I got the two seater so I can take my son(s) with me. It works fine. I didn't take my son yesterday, but last week he caught 3 reds and a trout. Now that's what I call quality family time!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

MW --

I am thinking about taking the plunge as well. What areas did you take the yak in? I do not know Florida so just general info like shallow backwater rivers / ocean would be fine. I ain't a great swimmer so I would confine myslef to shallow and steady waters.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey cygnus-x1,

I was in a grassy flats area, roughly 12-30" deep. The area is off the Indian River, but has no river current. Other than wind, there's no drift at all. There were other deeper areas that may produce at different times of the year, but the flat is attractive because all the power boats keep out. I only saw 1 flats boat poleing and he didn't last long. Other than that I saw two other yakkers paddle by, not fishing.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*To Surf Fish: OK, maybe I shouldn't say I'll never go back. I still got my surf rods and they have their place, but it won't be my first choice.*

That's good. If I was thirty years younger, and had one or two knees that still worked I'd probably be kayak fishing with you. Keep those surf rods, you're gonna wind up back on the beach with us old guys some day


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> That's good. If I was thirty years younger, and had one or two knees that still worked I'd probably be kayak fishing with you. Keep those surf rods, you're gonna wind up back on the beach with us old guys some day


I think you've got it backwards, Surf Fish. Standing on the sand all day holding a 10' surf rod is killer on my knees and back, but sitting in a kayak for 2-1/2 hours is easy.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Mullet Wrangler said:


> I think you've got it backwards, Surf Fish. Standing on the sand all day holding a 10' surf rod is killer on my knees and back, but sitting in a kayak for 2-1/2 hours is easy.


Try sitting in a lawn chair with the rods in the rod holders on the front of the truck. Works for me


----------

